# Lemons & Lemonade on the Weber Kettle



## jw (Jan 22, 2022)

First attempt at a brisket on my Weber Kettle. Was not able to maintain consistent temps on respective ends of the brisky. I will use the snake method next time. All of the bark was excellent. Much of the point was great. But most of the flat was dryer than I care for. I got lemons, so I made lemonade and chopped the brisky up for sammiches. I also added some to my green beans cookin'.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Edward (Jan 22, 2022)

Try wrapping it in foil fat side up for most of the cooking time to hold the juices in. Then finish it on the flames.


----------

